# Fireworks



## Karalee (Jul 6, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Alison (Jul 6, 2004)

*Link broken *


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 10, 2004)

I thought about showing some but I need more practice.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 15, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Karalee (Jul 15, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> sorry for that  it was my firs try with fireworks and I didn't realised that it may be so difficult to catch them, make them freeze Congratz Karalee



I like yours mentos, its not what your used to seeing


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 21, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 14, 2005)

Another theme-resuscitation 

















This last one is also my wallpaper


----------



## jocose (Nov 16, 2005)

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2008)

Some more...

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## hXcPhotography2 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## lockwood81 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ormond Beach, Florida


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice shots


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 21, 2009)

Hope you guys like these!  Finally got around to doing a bit of post processing on them, they weren't at the top of my priority list.

1-





2-





3-





4-





5-





6-


----------



## milkyman90 (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's a recent one I took:






More in this blog post, along with camera settings >> Paignton Regatta Fireworks 2009 | Jamie's Photoblog


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Dominantly (Jul 5, 2010)

Let's see some of your recent captures of all things that explode or burn at night!

A few of mine from last night.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## xMClass (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Scatterbrained (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't think he wanted me to get his face on camera.


----------



## TheSolicitor (Jul 13, 2010)

One of the big fireworks...while sober.





And one of the little fireworks, while drunk.  It's so out of focus, it's not funny.  It's like one of those special magic-eye things...can you find the fireworks?





And finally, me, blowing fire.





That's all.  For now.


----------



## Dominantly (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, awesome/crazy stuff posted in here.
Scatter- was that a sparkler? Looks sweet!

That blowing fire is intense!


----------



## kundalini (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## LaFoto (Jul 13, 2010)

Since there WAS a theme thread on "Fireworks" already, I merged the newly started one with the existing one. OK?


----------



## Dominantly (Jul 13, 2010)

Not ok.

Ok, maybe.

Sure, Ok.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jul 13, 2010)

Fireworks - eric holmes photography- powered by SmugMug


----------



## stone_family3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Not the best, but I really had no intention on actually taking pictures at the firework display.


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 29, 2013)

Get this thread going again.



Kadena-16 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr




Kadena-15 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr




Kadena-13 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Jun 29, 2013)

These were my first attempt at fireworks.  I took them last July 4th at our county fairgrounds. All are at ISO200, 18mm; three are 4 seconds at f/11, one is 6 seconds at f/16.














edit: fixed typo.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice   can't wait to try my hand at it. Looks like it'll be fun to do.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 29, 2013)

I just set up and framed the general area while it was still light.  There's a tree where the building lights are, so I set focus there.  The first few of shots were testing exposure, framing, and timing.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

I think focusing would be my biggest question going into it. I'm pretty comfortable with night exposures and the timing is something I'd just have to get used to... but as for focus, I use the 18-55 kit and a 55-250mm (which I don't plan on using for fireworks).. but neither one has an infinity indicator for the focus .. so what would be the best way/place to focus for a display like that?


----------



## ronlane (Jun 29, 2013)

See Hyperfocal. Set lens to 35mm and apperture at f/11 and then focus on something 15 feet away, then switch it to manual and point it to the sky. 50mm at f/16 focus at 17 feet.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

ronlane said:


> See Hyperfocal. Set lens to 35mm and apperture at f/11 and then focus on something 15 feet away, then switch it to manual and point it to the sky. 50mm at f/16 focus at 17 feet.



Thanks Ron!


----------



## ronlane (Jun 29, 2013)

de nada. Mustang is doing their city fireworks tonight, you come this way and get plenty of practice.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

Cool, may just do that. Assuming nobody makes plans for me between now and then. Lol


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 29, 2013)

Fireworks over downtown Pittsburgh


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 29, 2013)

For focusing. I simply auto focused on the first burst and then set it to manual focus. Bulb, F8-13 ish, ISO 100, and mess with the shutter speed until you get the results you want. Mine ended up being about a 3 count.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 30, 2013)

Here are a couple from the City's display last night.




Mustang Fireworks 6-29-16 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr




Mustang Fireworks 6-29-14 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Jun 30, 2013)

I try to include other elements in the photo to increase interest.

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 30, 2013)

Buckster said:


> I try to include other elements in the photo to increase interest.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



Nah...  Those other elements are not interesting at all...   /sarcasm/

Amazing photos, Buckster!


----------



## Buckster (Jun 30, 2013)

michael9000000 said:


> Nah...  Those other elements are not interesting at all...   /sarcasm/
> 
> Amazing photos, Buckster!


Thank you kindly!  I really enjoyed seeing your Pittsburgh fireworks photos for that "other elements" aspect as well.  Great job on those!  I'd love to shoot the 4th from Mt. Washington!  (I'd love to shoot a storm full of lightning from up there too, but that's another thread...  )


----------



## CherylL (Jun 30, 2013)

Any tips on shooting fireworks video?  I've researched and have conflicting ISO recommendations.  There were recommendations for 125 to 1/60 frame rate, ISO 3200 and f/4 to use a lower ISO of 200 or 400.  I am using a T4i and very unsure of ISO of 3200.


----------



## Philmar (Jun 12, 2022)

Victoria Day fireworks over the Leuty by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Jul 4, 2022)

Canada Day fireworks silhouettes by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Jul 4, 2022)

A family enjoys the Canada Day fireworks by the Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------

